# whats the best lens to go with a 60D?



## jaadey (Dec 27, 2010)

hey guys. i am using a 400D presently with a canon 1-55mm kit lens and a sigma 70-300macro. i feel the need to upgrade myself and now i am planning to buy a 60D. but i am confused on which lens to go with it. whats the best u guys cud recommend for great picture quality?
tnx


----------



## jaadey (Dec 27, 2010)

here is my photostream so u guys can decide on which level of photography i am so u can decide whats best for me to use....tnx
Flickr: jaadey (back on flickr)'s Photostream


----------



## BKMOOD (Dec 29, 2010)

Love your work...  I think you're doing great with whatever you're shooting with now.  But since you asked...

There is no best lens for any camera. There are only best lenses for given situations. Further, the greatness of a given photograph has a lot more to do with the skll of the photographer than the price tag of the lens.

What are you photographic interests? Sports (and the particular sport) call for certain lenses. Portraiture call for certain lenses. Micro photography call for certain lenses. And so forth...

If you are just shooting around, the two standards (a wide 18 to 55 and a tele 70 to 200) will get you by until you figure out what you want to do.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 29, 2010)

BKMOOD, are you a reincarnated ANDS!.  PM me if so, you have been sorely missed.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 30, 2010)

Canon 28-300mm-L series.

Amazon.com: Canon EF 28-300mm f/3.5-5.6L IS USM Lens: Camera & Photo


----------

